# next years france trip



## 115764 (Aug 20, 2008)

hi guys and gals of course. my wife and i are about to book our first trip abroad for next year with our two girls 2 and 4. as i said earlier we are really new to motorhoming and i have to say nervous of going to france so any tips or advise would be really welcome. we are thinking of going for two to three weeks and using eurocamp as they have some good things for the girls and they seem well organised :?: 
any thoughts really welcome
nick


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Best tip I can give you is trawl the forum topics. There are far too many interesting and\or important tips around for me to pick out one or two when there are a hundred tips worth knowing.

But you will need to read about insurance, crossing the channel and best ways for you to do it, seatbelt safety with kids, recovery insurance as well as other insureances, Info on Toll stations (Payage) on motorways, places to avoid such as hot spots for crime, there is a post 10 most awesome places in France to look for which may be of interest, Beam benders, Trianngle emergency thing for emergencies, health card whatever and also consider first aid, fly killer mosy repelant, anti histamine and a dictionary for me as my spelling is getting worse each day.

But whatever, planning means less things to go wrong (except in my case  ) and is part of the enjoyment of the holiday which will be for your family fantastic.


Oh! and best to fork out £10 to join here and to see loads of pics of where to go and untold information. With discounts on insurance and other things, the £10 will pay for itself in one insurance policy alone and leave you enough for next years membership too.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget the MHF ferry discount which alone pays (or nearly) for the membership fee. There is no need to be nervous. France is fantastic for motorhomes. Fabulous roads, pretty towns ans plenty of free or nearly free Aires which are great for overnighting on your journey.

You don't say when you are going but if it outside the months of July and August, you may wish to be aware of the ACSI card which for around £8 gives you access to great range of discounted campsites for around 14 euros per night.

Booking direct with Eurocamp may be expensive so I suggest, given the timescale you have, that you investigate lower cost alternatives ie discounted ferry and ACSI card as mentioned above.


----------



## vausey (Aug 21, 2008)

hi Nick 
You will love France it is sutch a welcoming country for motorhomes
no hassle , plenty of places to stay,service points for your motorhome where you can top up and get rid of your waste {aires} virtually park where you like without any body hassling you for money plus some great places to visit and beautiful scenery , i am going back for the third time next week via the tunnel so quick and easy;Domme;Rocamadour,La Rochelle,Carcassonne,Sarlat De Canada, are just a few of the lovely places we have been the Lot;Dordorgne and Provence areas are all very nice you will have a great time enjoy

Regards Vausey


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts, Vausey  

You're right, of course. France is just so easy to tour, and has so many lovely places to visit. It can cater for any sort of holiday - peaceful, busy, spectacular, beach, it's all there :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 113597 (Jun 22, 2008)

we are also first timers, bought a hymer this year and have just got back from france. If you want to tour about then the aires are great and almost free, with no trouble finding space really. We were in Brantome region. If you need on site facailities however they won't work for you.


----------



## 115764 (Aug 20, 2008)

*france trip*

thanks guys i am looking forward to it and our planned dates are the first two weeks in august which i guess will be really busy.
appreciate your comments everyone and thankyou


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

nickban said:


> i have to say nervous of going to france so any tips or advise would be really welcome.


DON'T GO.
They are horrible people, they eat disgusting food and love an underdone English body served with a rough red wine.

Nothing to it. They even speak English these days, well a lot more than they used to.

Because we'd never taken a MH abroad, this time last year we did a trial run, Dover/Calais, Paris Bois de Boulogne in September. Ferry as around fifty pounds. The excellent site in Paris about €30 a night. We had a grand weekend, sun on the Seine on a batteau mouche.

Go on, do it 

Eurocamp maybe fine but when you find a site just google it and compare the price you would pay direct. In a MH you'll be paying them for doing just about nothing.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Go for it but I'm not sure about the Eurocamp bit though. We used to stay on sites where euroand keycamp had mobiles when the kids were with us but we were independent of either. kids just used facilities on the site and where the big operators were involved the facilities were generally better but always busier. Get their brochures and select a site then book independently

Noel


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just recently been to France with 2 kids for the first time and had 17 lovely nights there commencing July 25th. We were worried and tried to plan it all out but in the end it was so easy.

The ferry at Dover is no problem and getting out of Calais is easy. We were worried about what route to take but needn't have, all you need is the long/lat for the site or place and a Tom Tom or similar and select Toll or Toll free and off you go. It is really that easy.

We thought it would be busy too, but we had no problems on the sites we used with the exeption of the Aire at Calais being full.

The best advise I would give is read up on here and there is plenty to read and just go and enjoy.

We will be back next year to France or maybe Italy as well.


Richard...


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

All of the above is true and having lived in France for 25yrs we haven't been served up on a menu yet.
I would seriously advise however if at all possible to avoid the period 14th July (Bastille Day) to 15th August which is the absolute peak season for the French. It is when the factories close so, if unlucky and needing bits for the van they probably won't be available. Campings, supermarkets and all the tourist hot-spots will be HEAVING. 
Steer clear of the major cities and I'm sure you'll have no trouble - just a fabulous time in a fabulous country.


----------



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi there, try the ardeche area in southern France with Kids they will love the Fresh water beaches, hundreds of campites and i mean hundreds. we have just come back after two weeks in the archeche are, went there in peak French holiday time with NO booking and found campsites no problem, however with kids my advice Book.

If you want more info happy to supply it

Nick & Mimi


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are doing our first trip en France and having whale of a time. Learned a few lessons about tolls but now plain sailing defintely have TomTom or Patrick in our case and we managed to get below La Rochelle, weather has been glorious but now in Normandy its a bit grey but warm.

Will post a full blow by blow account for all you lucky bods soon.

Mwah

Greenie


----------

